# Visa for secondment



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello everybody,
I have a quick question - I need to travel to US for 2 weeks for a secondment, which will be mostly training, meetings etc. (no actual work in the laboratory) and I will not receive any salary or payments for it.
Can I then travel on my normal B1 visa or do I need some Exchange Visitor visa as my travel s work-related? 

Any help is highly appreciated!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You may be eligible for a B-1 visa if you will be participating in business activities of a commercial or professional nature in the United States, including, but not limited to:
Consulting with business associates
Traveling for a scientific, educational, professional or business convention, or a conference on specific dates
Settling an estate
Negotiating a contract
Participating in short-term training


----------

